# Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?



## bernie1888 (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo, allesamt!
Ich habe folgende Frage: Ich fahre über Sylvester für eine Woche nach Kühlungsborn an die Ostsee. Lohnt es sich, dorthin meine Brandungsangeln mitzunehmen? Ich hab keine High-Tech-Ruten, sondern "normales" Zeug. Zielfisch wäre Plattfisch und Dorsch.
Wenn ja, welchen Köder muß ich nehmen? Kann ich den Köder dort irgendwo bekommen? Kann man von der Seebrücke aus angeln? Wo muß ich angeln (Wurfweite)? Angelmethoden (Paternoster, Bleigewichte)? 
Ich weiß, ganz viele Fragen auf einmal, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, mit zu antworten. |wavey: 
Vielen Dank im voraus und Grüße von der Nordsee


----------



## Pete (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

gib ma folgendes in die suche ein.....Seebrücke Kühlungsborn....da findeste genug input zum thema...auch, wo du deine wattwürmer herbekommst


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (18. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

Moin,
in Kühlungsborn ist es eigentlich egal wo du dich an den Strand stellst. Du erreichst überall tiefes Wasser. In West am Zeltplatz ist es etwas steiniger und ortsmitte sandiger. High End Gerät brauchst du nicht unbedingt es sei denn es ist auflandiger Wind.
Seebrücke geht natürlich auch gut abert da mußt du früh da sein weil die besten Plätze in der Saison schnell belegt sind.
Wattis bekommst du bei Niesler in Kühlungsborn West am Edeka.


----------



## tiger (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

geht denn in der ecke endlich was??
m.f.g.:
tiger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*



tiger schrieb:


> geht denn in der ecke endlich was??
> m.f.g.:
> tiger



Ich würde mal sagen, JA.
Zumindest die letzten male wo ich los war haben wir sehr gut gefangen.


----------



## bernie1888 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

Also, erstmal vielen Dank an alle, die mir geantwortet haben.
Mein Fazit lautet: Auch wenn meine Freundin jetzt wahrscheinlich nicht sooo begeistert ist:
Ich nehm die Klamotten erstmal mit! #6 
Unsere Unterkunft ist an der Westseite von der Seebrücke in der Ostseeallee Höhe Hermannstraße.
Kann man da einfach so an den Strand und loslegen? Und muß das nachts sein oder geht das auch tagsüber?
Und noch eine Frage: geht da auch Spinnangeln?
Ihr seht: Ich hab da nicht so richtig Ahnung.
In der Nordsee von der Mole zu angeln unter Berücksichtigung der Tide ist da ein anderes Kaliber.
Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## BT-Holger (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

@ bernie 1888,


in und um K´born sind gute Strände. Wenn Du an der Seebrücke bist gehst Du entweder nach rechts neben den Yachthafen oder gehst in K`born West an die Ostseeklinik. Das ist ein kurzer weg mit dem Auto, dann mußt Du noch ein paar Meter an der Tauchstation runter. Ich würde nicht direkt an der Tauchstation angeln, weil da auch Bootsverkehr sein kann.
Gute Strände in näherer Umgebung sind Kägsdorf. Da kannst Du mit dem Auto bis an den Strand fahren. Mach Dir ein Schild "Angler" mit Deiner Mobiltelefonnummer in die Windschutzscheibe. Sonst könnte es ein Ticket geben. Hat bei mir bis jetzt immer geklappt, während andere die Macht des Ordungsamtes zu spüren bekommen haben. Zwischen Ostseeklinik und Kägsdorf liegt noch die Bugspitze. Da mußt Du aber ca. einen Kilometer laufen.
Auf der anderen Seite Richtung Bad Dobermann liegt noch Wittenbeck/Klein Bollhagen. Ist auch ein sehr schönes Revier. Bei Ententeich auf jeden Fall ein Top Revier auch zum Spinnangeln.

Wie MA Schwerin schon schrieb, holst Du Dir die Würmer am besten bei Holger Niesler. Der hat auch immer ein paar Tips wo was läuft parat. Er ist zwar manchmal etwas mürrisch, wenn Du ihn aber geknackt hast haut er schon hin.


c ya


Holger


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

Moin,
dort in Ortslage ist eine sehr gute Angelstelle. Dort erreichst du das tiefste Wasser von Kübo überhaupt. Dort wo die Promenade beginnt unterhalb von dem großen Hotel am Strand. Da hat ganz früher mal eine Seebrücke gestanden wo auch Schiffe anlegten weil es sehr tief war und immert noch ist.


----------



## bernie1888 (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

Hab mal kurz bei Google Maps geguckt: Ist das da, wo noch ein Stück Seebrücke ins Wasser ragt? Mit so einem Häuschen direkt an der Strandpromenade? Und was mich noch interessiert: Was ist mit der Außenseite des Yachthafens? Ist das auch interessant?
Vielen Dank! |wavey: 
Gruß,
Bernd


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

Hallo,
ich meine da wo der rote Punkt ist. Ganz rechts ist die Seebrücke noch zu sehen.


----------



## bernie1888 (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

Vielen Dank erstmal an alle!
Ich meld mich in diesem Forum, wenn ich wieder da bin und verrat Euch (hoffentlich) meine Fänge!
:q 
Liebe Grüße, frohes Fest und guten Rutsch!

Bernd


----------



## Zador (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

Und nicht vergessen ,man braucht da den Meck-Pom-Schein.
Wenn ich mich nicht irre |kopfkrat #h.


----------



## tomkat (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

hallo
brauch ich für das meer auch eine angelerlaubniskarte.
kann mir jemand tips geben über unterkünfte usw. ?
und was für gerät brauch ich zu strand angeln ?


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*



tomkat schrieb:


> hallo
> brauch ich für das meer auch eine angelerlaubniskarte.
> kann mir jemand tips geben über unterkünfte usw. ?
> und was für gerät brauch ich zu strand angeln ?



Jo, du brauchst eine Ostseeangelerlaubnis für MV. Die bekommst du bei Niesler im Angelgeschäft.
Unterkünfte gibt es reichlich in Kühlungsborn. Du Kannst mal Knurri fragen ob er was hat oder googeln. Da findest du einiges.


----------



## tomkat (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

was für eine rute brauch ich denn zum brandungsangeln?
und welche rollen ? welche schnur ich schätze ne geflochtene ist ok


----------



## meckpomm (26. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Bitte Hilfe: Brandungsangeln in Kühlungsborn im Januar, wer hat Tips?*

Moin 

Grundsätzlich richtet sich das Gerät nach dem benötigtem Wurfgewicht und der Brandung! Ist es recht windstill dann genügen 120gramm, allerdings muss man dann auch an die Fischgründe kommen. Wenn es aufgewühlt ist reichen auch Würfe um 50m zum Fisch allerdings bleiben dann 120gr mit sicherheit nicht liegen, dann müssen schonmal 200gr oder Krallenbleie ran. Gestern habe ich z.B. mit einer schweren Karpfenrute, Multirolle und 120gr. gefischt. Damit komme ich auf ungefähr 120m bis 140m. Das ist dann aber Spass, weil das Wetter ohnehin keine sonderlichen Fänge erhoffen ließ.
Die Rolle sollte auf alle Fälle robust sein, geht es häufiger in die Brandung kommen schon Weitwurfrollen zum Einsatz.

MfG Rene


----------

